# Realistic Expectations



## openseas1960 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all. I''m new to this board and have a question that I would appreciate some informed feedback on;
Can I cruise/liveaboard on $16K/US per year? This is a retirement income and is adjusted for inflation each year. I am single and lets assume that I own an Ericson 32, no debt. Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If I were to cast off the bowline, I would expect $16k could be used as an annual contigency budget, certainly not as a total annual cruising kitty. Our marina expenses alone cost me over $7,000/year, without maintenance and operating expenses. 

However, I''m sure others are living their dreams for a short period, with such a spartan existence. That is, until reality kicks in. Living on the hook is short-lived.


----------



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

Clearly this depends heavily on where you plan to cruise/slip/store your boat. Costs vary widely around the world. $7000 a year? Yikes. On Lake Michigan you can get by with 2000-3000$ for seasonal slip/marina + haulout/winter storage. Though I''m guessing like most retirees you''re interested in the balmy seas of the South. Good luck, and don''t NOT do it because of a limited budget. You''ll figure it out. Zero debt is the key...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

openseas, I think you will find that most people spend what they have. If you dont'' have $7000/yr to spend on marinas, then you probably won''t spend much time in marinas. In my research it seems that there are lots of ways (and places) to live aboard, if you have $1500 to spend, then you have more than lots of people who are already living your dream. You just need to tailor your lifestyle to the budget you have. NOT the other way around.

Good luck!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Read Cruising World Article*

They just recently (within the last month or so) ran a good article about a couple who cruise on a shoestring. They may even make do with less than your 16k; I don't remember the amounts they discussed. They were not filling their tanks with champagne, but they seemed to be having a great time.


----------



## LaceyKay (Feb 8, 2006)

i have been researchign this very thing. it appears that a budget of about $1,000 a month is what is necessary, and this includes boat and health insurance, beer and food, water and gas, as well as a cell phone and all of the other necessities. Of course, there are some that do it for $500, and some that do it for much more. It depends on how often you plan to dine ashore as well. this budget of course would only allow once or twice a month for that. 

obviously, this budget is not meant for those intending to spend time in marinas. i'm not sure why anyone would want to do that anyways..... just more $. 

also, this budget does not include boat maintence. so if you add that in, i would say your 16,000 a year comes out just perfect, hoping that you don't have major boat expences. i would say its defiuntely possible, if you work to make it that way.


----------



## Radicalcy (Sep 28, 2004)

*If you can do it ashore*

then why wouldn't you be able to manage on a boat? No car expense, no major cooling or heating bills, and depending on whether you anchor, or stay in a marina, limited housing (rent) factor. My slip rental is $125 a month for my 33 foot Columbia and electric if I elected to live-a-board would probably run less than $50. Now, we're not talking a life of luxury, but $16,000 isn't going to buy you a home in Beverly Hills either. Depending on whether you cruise, or just drop anchor, you can work full or part time, (assuming you can work). To my way of thinking, you have a chance of a lifetime. The worst thing that could happen is that you'd have to sell the boat and move back ashore. Go for it. 
Larry W.


----------



## erinnolyrr (Mar 30, 2004)

It depends on where you want to cruise. We cruise the Eastern Med and base in Turkey lately. You could do it for that price. If your mate likes to dine out every night, it wouldn't work even here. If you plan on marina hopping it won't work any where you go. Try ssca.net and ask their forum where cruising costs are low. They have members have traveled the world


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great question....we are looking at the same thing....25,000 usd a year budget and after health and boat ins. hope to have about 18,000 usd left. Are hoping thats enough to stay on the west side of Mexico from the sea of Cortex and all points south..really appreciate all the responses.. I know, just go doit...right


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Of course where you choose to cruise and if you plan to live on the hook or in a marina will impact your costs but the big imponderables are boat repair costs and health costs. If you already have medicare that makes it a bit easier if you plan to stay in the States. But you can easily get hit with 5 or 10K of repair costs on the boat so a lot will depend on the shape she is in when you start. You can live as a single in many u.s. places on a small boat for $16k if you are frugal but I suggest you have a boat repair fund that you kick into each month so that you don't get blown away by a big marina bill.


----------



## donahue62 (Jul 13, 2013)

TSOJOURNER said:


> openseas, I think you will find that most people spend what they have. If you dont'' have $7000/yr to spend on marinas, then you probably won''t spend much time in marinas. In my research it seems that there are lots of ways (and places) to live aboard, if you have $1500 to spend, then you have more than lots of people who are already living your dream. You just need to tailor your lifestyle to the budget you have. NOT the other way around.
> 
> Good luck!


Common sense has prevailed.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

openseas1960 said:


> Hi all. I''m new to this board and have a question that I would appreciate some informed feedback on;
> Can I cruise/liveaboard on $16K/US per year? This is a retirement income and is adjusted for inflation each year. I am single and lets assume that I own an Ericson 32, no debt. Thank you all for your responses.


It really depends on where and how you cruise. The two of us (my spouse and I) live and cruise for about $18,000 USD/year (~$25,000 CND). This is for two. I could definitely live on $16k as a solo.

However, we do this by having no debt and few fixed costs. We cruise in areas less travelled. Our annual marina bills are smaller than most ($7k! Yikes!!). Our lifestyle does not including eating out, paying for entertainment, or pushing the boat hard. Our boat is simple, but solid. We don't need all the latest and greatest doo-dads, and we do most of the work ourselves. Oh, and being Canadian, I don't pay anything out of pocket for healthcare.

So yes, I'd say it's certainly possible. But you have to choose to make it possible.


----------

